# THYROGLOBULIN <45.1 Doctor says it's normal?? HELP!!



## aimeejoro (Apr 17, 2013)

Good afternoon! I'm a 40 year old female and it was confirmed over a year ago that the right side of my thyroid was slightly enlarged. No presence of nodules via ultrasound. My neck around the lower part would get red and inflamed recently, it was only in that specific area and in the same pattern three different times. I took a picture the third time it happened to show my doctor.

I had a CBC done non-fasting on 4-9-13 in which "normal" results were recorded by my doctor.

Here are the results:

TSH 1.39 normal= 0.34-4.82 uIU/mL
Calcium 8.4 LO normal=0.34-4.82 uIU/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase
Antibodies 17 in range <35 IU/mL
Thyroglobulin Panel
Thyroglobulin AB <20 *45.1 H * Out of range 2.0-35.0 ng/ML

This test was performed using the Siemens (DPC) chemiluminescent method. Values obtained from different assay methods cannot be used interchangeably.
Thyroglobulin levels, regardless of value, should not be interpreted as absolute evidence of the presence or absence of disease.

It was also noted that the serum slightly lipemic.

Hypothyroidism is extremely present in my family history. I'm concerned that it could be Hoshomoto's (sp?) especially due to the red inflamed areas that pops up on my neck around my thyroid. Can you explain why it would say not to be concerned about the an elevated Thyroglobulin level?

Since it the test results even with the high Thyroglobulin levels were excused as normal..do you think I should investigate this further and schedule a visit? I don't really understand why it would say my levels are elevated but then underneath say it shouldn't be used as evidence as a dx of disease.
I would appreciate your advice!! I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic of my neck! It's the strangest thing!! *I feel horrible all the time!!*


----------



## Kattakko (Mar 19, 2013)

My guess as to why you were told everything is "normal" is because your TSH is within range. Some doctors go by TSH alone, and they shouldn't!! Did you have your free T3 and free T4 tested??

My antibodies were over 1000 when it was checked, maybe they have a number that they wait for before showing concern. With a family history and just because you don't feel well I would push for more complete testing!

I think there is a discussion on here as to what test you should have done, my memory is horrible and I can't remember them all lolll

I feel that my neck looks almost like yours, just without the redness!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aimeejoro said:


> Good afternoon! I'm a 40 year old female and it was confirmed over a year ago that the right side of my thyroid was slightly enlarged. No presence of nodules via ultrasound. My neck around the lower part would get red and inflamed recently, it was only in that specific area and in the same pattern three different times. I took a picture the third time it happened to show my doctor.
> 
> I had a CBC done non-fasting on 4-9-13 in which "normal" results were recorded by my doctor.
> 
> ...


Oh, Honey Bunny...................you "do" need an ultra-sound ASAP. When I saw that photo and the Thyroglobulin Ab, I could not believe that you are getting the fluff off.

You should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab and only a very low amount of Thyroglobulin.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

To be frank; I don't think your doctor has a clue.










It's a darn good thing you joined this board.


----------



## aimeejoro (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for responding everyone!!! I really appreciate the advice and well wishes! The only thing my PCP tested was my TSH and I requested the antibodies test. That was after my Mom told me to request the antibodies test because she researched thyroid enlargement and normal TSH. I failed to mention that about a year ago my mother-in-law was visiting from Indiana and she looked at me and said that one side of my neck was poking out. I went into to see my PCP about it and she examined me and agreed it felt enlarged. I then went in for an ultrasound and the report came back with no apparent noduals but the right side was noted slightly larger then the left. Normal TSH. My doctor excused it as that it just could be how my thyroid is shaped or tissue etc. On top of all this...about 8 yrs ago I was diagnosed with idiopathic transverse myelitis in my C3/C4 of my cervical spine. If you're not familiar with that disease it's inflammation of the spinal cord and is classified as a neurological disorder. A little bit more inflammation and I could've been paralyzed from the neck down. A lot of praying.. and my spine is now normal again. I believe I'm starting to put this puzzle together...your C3/C4 is right behind your thyroid..and the inflammation from the transverse myelitis is a result of your own immune system attacking itself. With that being said...I found a doctor that specializes in the thyroid. I'm scheduling an appointment with him to get ALL my levels tested. The thing is, I want an answer so I can know A) I'm not crazy with all the problems I've had with fatigue, depression, mood swings, fogginess, weight gain etc. B) I'll hopefully.. be on the way back to my normal self after all this time with some help from a doctor that will listen and run the correct tests.  Thanks again and I'll let you know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aimeejoro said:


> Thank you for responding everyone!!! I really appreciate the advice and well wishes! The only thing my PCP tested was my TSH and I requested the antibodies test. That was after my Mom told me to request the antibodies test because she researched thyroid enlargement and normal TSH. I failed to mention that about a year ago my mother-in-law was visiting from Indiana and she looked at me and said that one side of my neck was poking out. I went into to see my PCP about it and she examined me and agreed it felt enlarged. I then went in for an ultrasound and the report came back with no apparent noduals but the right side was noted slightly larger then the left. Normal TSH. My doctor excused it as that it just could be how my thyroid is shaped or tissue etc. On top of all this...about 8 yrs ago I was diagnosed with idiopathic transverse myelitis in my C3/C4 of my cervical spine. If you're not familiar with that disease it's inflammation of the spinal cord and is classified as a neurological disorder. A little bit more inflammation and I could've been paralyzed from the neck down. A lot of praying.. and my spine is now normal again. I believe I'm starting to put this puzzle together...your C3/C4 is right behind your thyroid..and the inflammation from the transverse myelitis is a result of your own immune system attacking itself. With that being said...I found a doctor that specializes in the thyroid. I'm scheduling an appointment with him to get ALL my levels tested. The thing is, I want an answer so I can know A) I'm not crazy with all the problems I've had with fatigue, depression, mood swings, fogginess, weight gain etc. B) I'll hopefully.. be on the way back to my normal self after all this time with some help from a doctor that will listen and run the correct tests.  Thanks again and I'll let you know how it turns out!!!


We know you are not crazy and boy does that photo ever back that up 100%.

Meanwhile, when do you see this doctor??

Will you let us know?

Here is a list for you........

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/ (and this is for your edification)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

aimeejoro, would you double-check the calcium level and range you posted? If what you posted is correct, that is cause for concern.


----------



## wham (May 16, 2015)

Can I jump in here? When do Doctors order T-3 and T-4 testing? I thought my doc being a clinical professor at Baylor would know what he is doing?

If all my scans show a diseased parathyroid and thyroid, do they still do this T3/T4 testing or just surgically remove?

Sorry to interfere with your post! Also, the link with pic will not open, hmmmm!


----------

